
Purging The Stupid - ksvs
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2008/08/29/notes082908.DTL
======
tdavis
See: StupidFilter

Also, when it comes to YouTube, I think a script that simply got rid of all
comments would approach 100% accuracy for stupidity since the number of
worthwhile comments is so infinitesimally small.

~~~
simianstyle
The only time YouTube comments have ever been useful to me was when they
identify a song that is played during the video (as a soundtrack to something
or part of a mixtape that was posted online.) Admittedly the videos that have
these songs that I tend to look for usually have less than 1000 views, so your
theory of getting rid of all the comments would still be pretty accurate.

------
nazgulnarsil
I was hoping for a eugenics article.

------
KevBurnsJr
I hacked up a quick GreaseMonkey script a while back to do something similar
when there were a few trolls at YayHooray consistently posting gay porn in
every thread.

The admins eventually got a nice karma system in and the gay porn stopped
immediately.

~~~
slater
hey there, YH buddy :D

------
sh1mmer
The problem with censorship is where it goes. While some comments do indeed
add little value, who should be the judge of value?

If it isn't you then who is to say that the person judging isn't removing
value from you to reinforce their point of view.

Almost worse if it is you, then what is to say we aren't going to create a
society of echo chambers, where you can tailor the internet to read what you
want or expect it to read.

I'm sure we could expect a Conservofilter. Wouldn't that be a great day for
humanity when schools can install something that removes all those
"unscientific" comments about Darwin on a nice wholesome YouTube post.

Comments should still remain, primarily, about freedom of expression even if
most of that expression is just there to remind you of the illiteracy of the
majority of the population.

~~~
albertcardona
Like a bayesian spam filter: your blog goes through a training period in which
one manually retrains the filter with entries one considers stupid. It could
work.

------
daniel-cussen
I thought of doing this a while back. Call it "shiningarmor" and have a knight
slaying a troll, or something. Seems like there's a need for it; I remember
Mike Arrington saying he had to spend an hour a day erasing troll comments on
Techcrunch.

------
Prrometheus
The author lumps "mean as a snake republican" (doubtlessly, opposing Obama or
Universal Healthcare) with outright stupidity and unreadability? I guess some
stereotypes of San Francisco culture are true.

